# سرعة تصفح المنتدى (رأيك مهم)



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،

في الفترة الأخيرة، إستلمنا بعض الشكاوي بخصوص سرعة التصفح في المنتدى، و بين مؤيد بأن التصفح بطيئ و بين اخر معارض لم نأخذ صورة كافية لتحديد قرار بتحديث سيرفر المنتدى لسيرفر أكبر يكفي لتقديم سرعة تصفح أكثر.

فالمنتدى في نمو مستمر، و عدد الزوارو الأعضاء بزيادة مستمرة، لذلك الضغط على الأجهزة التقنية يزداد مع مرور الوقت أيضاً بسبب التوسع الذي يشهده المنتدى.

لذلك أطرح هذا الموضوع لنستقبل أرائكم بخصوص سرعة التصفح خلال الشهر الأخير مقارنة بمنتديات و مواقع اخرى.

فقدموا لنا الجميل بالتصويت على سرعة تصفح المنتدى التي تراها من خلال جهازك الشخصي خلال الشهر الاخير، هل هي جيدة جداً ام جيدة فقط ام متوسطة ام بطيئة ام بطيئة جداً، مقارنة ببقية المواقع و المنتديات التي تترددون عليها يومياً.

الرجاء الإنتباه الى اننا نسعى لمعرفة متوسط سرعة التصفح خلال الشهر الأخير و ليس ليوم واحد فقط.

تستطيع سرعة قياس سرعة التصفح بحسب عدد الثواني التي تمر لعرض الموضوع بعد الضغوط على الرابط، فأذا كان أقل من ثانية فهو سريع جداً و اذا كان بحدود الثانية فهو سريع و اذا كان بحدود الثانيتين فهو متوسط و ما دون ذلك فهو بطيئ، لكن هذا يعتمد على سرعة الأنترنت الخاص بك، فإذا كان اكثر من 2 ميجا فأكثر ستنطبق عليه الطريقة أعلاه، اما اذا كان اقل من 1 ميجا فسيكون عدد الثواني أكثر بطبيعة الحال. فالتقييم بصورة عامة يكون عن طريق مقارنته ببقية المواقع و المنتديات للوصول للنتيجة الأدق.

على ضوء تصويتاتكم و ارائكم سنقوم بإتخاذ قرار تحديث سيرفر المنتدى من عدمه.

سلام المسيح


----------



## besm alslib (15 أغسطس 2010)

*في البدايه نشكر الاداره لاهتمامها بالمشاكل اللي بتواجه الاعضاء*


*انا عندي المنتدى كتير سريع احيانا بتكون في مشكله انو ما بيفتح نهائيا واعتقد انها بتكون مشكله بالسيرفر*

*انما عن التصفح عندي انا كتير سريع وما عندي اي مشاكل نهائيا *

*بس عند غيري الله اعلم *


*شكرا كتير لاهتمامكم *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*حلو يا روك بجد سرعة حلوة اوى *
*ربنا يجعله فى تقدم مستمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أغسطس 2010)

تم التصويت السرعة متوسطة 

شكرا  لاهتمامك روك​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2010)

المنتدى تمام عندى 
سريع كتيييييييييييييييير​


----------



## marcelino (15 أغسطس 2010)

*بطئ وبيقف كتير*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2010)

يجماعه الموضوع مش نازل عشان نشكر فى الاداره ونقول كلام حلو 
الموضوع نازل عشان نحدد سرعة التصفح فعلا 
الموضوع بيقعد يحمل اد ايه معاك بعد ما تدوس على اسم الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> يجماعه الموضوع مش نازل عشان نشكر فى الاداره ونقول كلام حلو
> الموضوع نازل عشان نحدد سرعة التصفح فعلا
> الموضوع بيقعد يحمل اد ايه معاك بعد ما تدوس على اسم الموضوع




كلامك صحيح، نُريد تقييم صحيح لسرعة التصفح و عامة تستطيعون قياس سرعة التصفح بالإعتماد على الطريقة التالية:



> تستطيع سرعة قياس سرعة التصفح بحسب  عدد الثواني التي تمر لعرض الموضوع بعد الضغوط على الرابط، فأذا كان أقل  من ثانية فهو سريع جداً و اذا كان بحدود الثانية فهو سريع و اذا كان بحدود  الثانيتين فهو متوسط و ما دون ذلك فهو بطيئ


----------



## candy shop (15 أغسطس 2010)

التصفح احسن من الاول كتير 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدى النهارده عندى بطىء جدا جدا جدااااااا :smil8:
*​


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *المنتدى النهارده عندى بطىء جدا جدا جدااااااا :smil8:
> *​



نريد تقييم للشهر الأخير و ليس للأيام الأخيرة فقط
فالمشكلة الحالية سيتم حلها عن قريب


----------



## besm alslib (15 أغسطس 2010)

*طبعا لو سمحتم الي اني اقول رايي *

*المشكله اعتقد ان بتتوقف على سرعة النت مش من السرفر بس*

*لان عندي انا كتير سريع المنتدى يعني خلال ثانيتين تلاته عالاكتر *

*بتفتح اي صفحه بدخل عليها بالمنتدى الا لو كان في مشكله بالسرفر ساعتها ما بيفتح نهائيا *

*فلو المشكله من السرفر كان عندي انا كمان هيتاخر لما يفتح 

بس لان انا عندي سرعة النت تقريبا 16 م *

*يعني سريع كتير ولهيك بيفتح بسرعه كبيره كتير *
​


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2010)

*سريع معى يعنى الصفحة ممكن تاخد ثلاث او اربع ثوانى وبتفتح*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الان يا زعيم 
12 ثانية حتى فتحت الصفحة*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *سريع معى يعنى الصفحة ممكن تاخد ثلاث او اربع ثوانى وبتفتح*



بطيء يا زميلة اربع ثواني


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
ضللتِ التصويت


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2010)

تستطيع سرعة قياس سرعة التصفح بحسب  عدد الثواني التي تمر لعرض الموضوع بعد الضغوط على الرابط، فأذا كان أقل  من ثانية فهو سريع جداً و اذا كان بحدود الثانية فهو سريع و اذا كان بحدود  الثانيتين فهو متوسط و ما دون ذلك فهو بطيئ
فلننتبه لكلام روك


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

هو ساعات وساعات

يعني ساعات بيكون سريع جدا وساعات بيكون متوسط​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*بطئ ويفصل بعض الأوقات
​*


----------



## نونوس14 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*سرعة التصفح عندى متوسطة *
*بس بصراحة مش عارفة بسبب النت عندى اصلا ولا فى حاجة تانية*
*ميرسى اوووووى للادارة واهتمامهم بمشاكلنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2010)

*بطيئ فى أوقات كثيرة, خاصة الأسبوع الماضى​*


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بطيء يا زميلة اربع ثواني



ايون يا لهوى انا صوت قبل ما اقرى الموضوع ههههههههههههه
طب اعمل ايه ارجع فى تصويتى ازاى :hlp:
هو احيانا ثانيتين احيانا تلاتة او اربعة


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام و نعمة  

بالفعل المنتدى من يومين عم الاحظ انه بطيء و تصفحه تقريبا بطيء

يا ريت علاج للمشكلة 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخي ماي روك ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *بيقف كتير*​





besm alslib قال:


> *انا عندي المنتدى كتير سريع احيانا بتكون في مشكله انو ما بيفتح نهائيا واعتقد انها بتكون مشكله بالسيرفر*
> 
> 
> ​





مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ويفصل بعض الأوقات
> ​*




نفس المشكلة
المنتدى مش بطيء معايا لكنه بيفصل وهذا مع منتديات أخرى أيضاً وليس هنا فقط


نقطة مهمة

النقطة التذي ذكرها روك في المقدمة والخاصة بتحديد اذا كان بطيء ام لا بمقارنة عدد الثواني هى نقطة ليس لها اثر
بسبب ان سرعة النت نفسها مختلفة

فمثلا من هو خارج مصر يمتلك سرعات عالية جدااااااااا قد تصل الى 50 ميجا !!!!

واما داخل مصر فهناك من ستصفحون من خط التليفون وليس خط دي اس ال اساسا

فلذلك انا ارى ان هذه النقطة ستجعل اتصويت خاطيء وغير مفيد لتقيم السيرفر الحالي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أغسطس 2010)

اليومين دول شغال كويس معايا
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (15 أغسطس 2010)

لم أعاني من البطئ سوى بضعة أيام

لكن المشكلة التي لا تزال قائمة لدي هي:

ظهور صفحة عدم الاتصال بكثرة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2010)

احيانا بيقف او بيعلق
لكن العادي متوسط


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2010)

الى الآن المشكلة الظاهرة تقريبا عند حوالى 6 اعضاء هي توقف المنتدى وليس بطئه ...


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2010)

يجماعه مهو عدم الاتصال اصلا
بيجى من بطىء التصفح يعنى لما بيكون بطىء جدا بيديكو صفحة عدم الاتصال


----------



## dodo jojo (15 أغسطس 2010)

اناعندى سريع..لما فتحت الصفحه اذ 5ثوانى وفتح..سريع..شكرا يا كبير


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> نقطة مهمة
> 
> النقطة التذي ذكرها روك في المقدمة والخاصة بتحديد اذا كان بطيء ام لا بمقارنة عدد الثواني هى نقطة ليس لها اثر
> بسبب ان سرعة النت نفسها مختلفة
> ...



صحيح. نسيت هذه النقطة لان سرعة النت عندي 100 ميجا و كنت متصور الأغلبية تملك اكثر من ال 2 ميجا.
قمت بتعديل اول الموضوع للتالي:



> إذا كان اكثر من 2 ميجا فأكثر  ستنطبق عليه الطريقة أعلاه، اما اذا كان اقل من 1 ميجا فسيكون عدد الثواني  أكثر بطبيعة الحال. فالتقييم بصورة عامة يكون عن طريق مقارنته ببقية  المواقع و المنتديات للوصول للنتيجة الأدق.


----------



## holiness (15 أغسطس 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم جميعا .. 

المنتدى بطيء  بالنسبة لي .. 

و انا اؤيد زيادة السيرفير لاسباب عديدة 
1 ـ المنتدى في توسع و لم يكن مجرد منتدى بل اصبح موسوعة مسيحية وهذا يحتاج الى مساحة كبيرة لكي يكون المنتدى في افضل صورة وسريع 
2 ـ المنتدى في زيادة من ناحية عدد الاعضاء ولهذا يحتاج الى مساحة اكبر 
3 ـ نشكر الله اعضاء المنتدى نشطاء جدا وعدد المشاركات وصلت الى عشرات الالاف ان لم يكن بالمئات .. ولهذا يحتاج الى سيرفير اكبر 

هذا رأي 

و الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2010)

> *إذا كان اكثر من 2 ميجا فأكثر ستنطبق عليه الطريقة أعلاه، اما اذا كان اقل من 1 ميجا فسيكون عدد الثواني أكثر بطبيعة الحال. فالتقييم بصورة عامة يكون عن طريق مقارنته ببقية المواقع و المنتديات للوصول للنتيجة الأدق.​*



*صح انا فعلا قارنت سرعة المنتدى مع سرعة المواقع الاخرى 
فسرعته بطيئة بالنسبة لتلك المواقع ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2010)

holiness قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم جميعا ..
> 
> المنتدى بطيء  بالنسبة لي ..
> 
> ...



*فعلا و انا مع رأيك اخي holiness 
احصائيات المنتدى من حيث اعداد الاعضاء و المواضيع و المشاركات و المدونات هي في تزايد 

​*


----------



## elamer1000 (15 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> صحيح. نسيت هذه النقطة لان سرعة النت عندي 100 ميجا و كنت متصور الأغلبية تملك اكثر من ال 2 ميجا.
> قمت بتعديل اول الموضوع للتالي:
> [/color][/size]


*
**بسم الصليب*

*اللهم لا حسد*

*انا عندى 256 كيلوبايت*

*بس بالنسبة للمواقع وامنتديات التانية*

*المنتدى هنا جيد *

*لانه من غير صور وبيحمل اسرع من المنتديات التانية*

*الف شكر*

*وربنا يبارك خدمتكم*

*+++*
​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذى My Rock

المنتدى تصفحه سريع بالنسبه لى

الرب يبارك الخدمه
​​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا و انا مع رأيك اخي holiness
> احصائيات المنتدى من حيث اعداد الاعضاء و المواضيع و المشاركات و المدونات هي في تزايد
> 
> ​*




كل ده ميفرقش اللى بيفرق نشاط المنتدى ( عدد الزوار )

يجماعه ياريت كلنا نقارن فتح اى موضوع بين منتدى الكنيسه واى منتدى تانى
ونشوف النسبه الفرق 

بس ياريت نعمل كده على مدار اليوم مش مره ولا اتنين


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كل ده ميفرقش اللى بيفرق نشاط المنتدى ( عدد الزوار )
> 
> يجماعه ياريت كلنا نقارن فتح اى موضوع بين منتدى الكنيسه واى منتدى تانى
> ونشوف النسبه الفرق
> ...



*فعلا انا صارلي 3 ايام بقارن السرعة 
و بالفعل انا عندي سرعة المنتدى ابطىء من سرعة المواقع الاخرى ​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى روك الاهتمام بل اعضاء انا شخصيا التصحفح سريع عندى


----------



## بولا وديع (15 أغسطس 2010)

المنتدى متوسط السرعة
 بس سعات بلاقى المنتدى بطى جدااااااا 
لما بحاول افتح فية صفحات كتير 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وعملكم

ليس نجاح الخدمة فى كثرة  عدد المخدومين
 وإنما فى الذين غيرت الخدمة حياتهم وأوصلتهم إلى الله
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
​


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2010)

أشكركم من أجل تفاعلكم و إدلاكم بالرأي.
بطبيعة الحال الموضوع لا يحتاج لإجابة واحدة فقط من كل عضو، فالموضوع مفتوح و نتمى ان يجرب الأخوة سرعة التصفح بصورة مستمرة مع مقارنتها ببقية المنتديات و المواقع خلال الأيام القادمة أيضاً لأخذ صورة أوسع عن المشكلة إن وجدت.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## govany shenoda (15 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذى My Rock

المنتدى تصفحه سريع  جدا بالنسبه لى

الرب يبارك في الخدمه​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2010)

*سرعة المنتدى في الشهر الحالى *

*أبطئ بكثير من الشهر الماضي *

*ولي ملحوظة *

*أجهزة الكمبيوتر ذات الكفائة العالية ... وذات الكفائة المنخفضة *

*أعتقد أنها خارج تقييم سرعة المنتدى لكي نكون عادلين في حكمنا *


----------



## happy angel (16 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدى حاليا سريع *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدي عندي بطيء شويه
كنت بحسب العيب من عندي
لكن النت كويس وباقي المواقع بتفتح كويس
المنتدي فقط اللي بيفتح ببطء وبيكون تقيل شويه​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أغسطس 2010)

هو المنتدى كتير بيكون حلو خالص السرعه بتاعته بس فى ايام كانت الشهر الماضى كانت السرعه فيها بطيئه جدا 
بس اقدر اقول انها سرعه بين متوسطه وبطيئه على حسب السرعه عندى​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2010)

سرعة المنتدي عندي ممتازة 

شكرا يا زلمة للاهتمام​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 أغسطس 2010)

بطئ .. مرة من اسبوعين قعدت نصف ساعة كاملة عشان انزل رد طويل شوية ..
بس النهاردة السرعة حلوة .


----------



## alaakamel30 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*لليوم الثالث على التوالى*
*المنتدى لا يفتح عندى وإن فتح فلدقيقة ليس أكثر*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo

خمس ثواني بطيء


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (16 أغسطس 2010)

*انا مرتبط عندى بسرعه النت بصراحه بس النت لما بيكون فى احسن حالاته الصفحه بتاخد ثانيتين ف الفتح .​*


----------



## vetaa (16 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى يا روك للموضوع دة لانه هيفيد المنتدى جدا

انا عندى سريع بس فى وقت زى الصبح دة
واوقات يكون متوسط

ربنا يوفقك ودايما عالى اسم المنتدى يارب
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أغسطس 2010)

انا عملت مقارنات بين المنتدى

والمنتديات الاخرى هو ابطئ بكتير

سرعته بطيئة الى متوسطة​


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2010)

هل هناك فرق في سرعة التصفح اليوم مقارنة بيوم أمس؟


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2010)

*يس انا اليوم عندي أبطئ من مبارح شوية  ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> هل هناك فرق في سرعة التصفح اليوم مقارنة بيوم أمس؟



*اليوم أفضل .......................*


----------



## besm alslib (16 أغسطس 2010)

*عندي متل ما هو كتير سريع *
​


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> هل هناك فرق في سرعة التصفح اليوم مقارنة بيوم أمس؟


 


*السرعة اليوم أفضل من أمس *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*النهرده احسن بكتير من امبارح
سريع شويه عن امبارح​*


----------



## جيلان (17 أغسطس 2010)

*بالنسبالى زى قبل كدى بين ثانيتين وتلاتة
والمنتديات التانية منها بيفتح معايا بنفس سرعة هنا ومنها بسرعة بين ثانية وثانيتين لكل صفحة*


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*حتى ساعة واحدة مضت لم اكن أستطيع الولوج للمنتدى*
*ولكن الأن يبدو طبيعيا*
*عله يستمر*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أغسطس 2010)

انا نفس السرعة عندى متوسطة برضه ​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2010)

السرعه عندى بقت احسن كتير 

بقى سريع 
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

انهارده تمام عن امبااااارح


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2010)

_سريع بس احيانا بيكوون متوسط_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أغسطس 2010)

التصفح سريع
شكراً لاهتمامك روك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

انا عندي متوسط ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أغسطس 2010)

بعد الاوقات يتوقف تقريباً الصفحة بتاخد عشر ثواني

وبعد الاوقات كويس

انما الذي اعتقده يجب ان نحدد بالظبط توقيت هذه الساعات البطيئة

مثلاً عاين بطء بعد ال 11 بالليل بتبقى حوالي تلات ارباع الساعة

على توقيت لبنان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*النهرده عندي احسن بكتير من اليومين اللي فاتوا
سريع جدا وكويس​*


----------



## يوسف الصديق (17 أغسطس 2010)

سريع .... معقول


----------



## grges monir (17 أغسطس 2010)

*التصفح سريع النهاردة
بين ثاتية اواقل*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 أغسطس 2010)

السرعة عندى متوسطة واوقات كتير بطيئة لدرجة مش بعرف اشارك 

حتى ولو  برد او تصفح الاقسام فاضطر للخروج من المنتدى  ​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2010)

طيب يا صوفيا الكلام ده انهرده ولا قبل كده ياريت تحددى


----------



## max mike (17 أغسطس 2010)

*السرعة عندى متوسطة
بس بردو بتفرق حسب سرعة النت نفسه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2010)

*لا تمام جدا النهارده 30:*​


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لكل م صوت و وضح لا صورة التصفح عنده.

سؤال مهم، كل كان لبطئ التصفح عند البعض سبباً في عدم المشاركة او التواجد في المنتدى؟


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 أغسطس 2010)

روك يازعيمنا الغالى الحمدلله من أمبارح والسرعه بتاعت المنتدى بقيت حلوه خالص عندى بقيت سريعه وحلوه 
شكرا ليك يازعيم ياعسل بجد انت زعيم عظيم​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السرعة اليوم أفضل كتير *

*شكرًا لتعبك ماي روك *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*سريع عندي*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 أغسطس 2010)

*اليوم سريع كتير *
​


> سؤال مهم، كل كان لبطئ التصفح عند البعض سبباً في عدم المشاركة او التواجد في المنتدى؟



*باعتقادي انو لا , هو اللي ممكن يحد من المشاركات ان المنتدى ما يفتح بالمره*

*بس السرعه ما بظن تكون سبب لان السرعه مرتبطه بكتير مناطق بسرعة النت*

*بالتالي لا المنتدى ولا السرفر دايما مسؤل عن سرعة او بطئ المنتدى *

*طبعا هو مجرد راي شخصي *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اليوم سريع كتير *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا ام جورج ، انتى عشان سرعة النت عندك عاليه السيرفر مش بيبقى فى مشكله لمعاجلة طلب تصفحك

لكن اغلب المشاكل مع اللى عندهم سرعة النت بطيئه ودى فى مصر كتيير انا واحد من الناس سرعة النت عندى 1 ميجا يعنى حاجه لا تذكر بالنسبه لسرعة النت فى الدول بره
فبطء النت بيعمل مشكله مع معالجة طلب التصفح فى السيرفر

فالمشكله كلها كانت بتخص السيرفر ولكن نشكر ربنا ، المنتدى بقاله يومين كويس جدا


----------



## besm alslib (19 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> يا ام جورج ، انتى عشان سرعة النت عندك عاليه السيرفر مش بيبقى فى مشكله لمعاجلة طلب تصفحك
> 
> لكن اغلب المشاكل مع اللى عندهم سرعة النت بطيئه ودى فى مصر كتيير انا واحد من الناس سرعة النت عندى 1 ميجا يعنى حاجه لا تذكر بالنسبه لسرعة النت فى الدول بره
> فبطء النت بيعمل مشكله مع معالجة طلب التصفح فى السيرفر
> ...




*انا طبعا معك وخصوصا اني شفت سرعة النت اللي بتخنق بسوريا*

*وكانت فعلا كتير بطيئه لدرجة بتزهق*

*لكن انا كلامي كان رد على سؤال الاستاذ روك*



my rock قال:


> سؤال مهم، كل كان لبطئ التصفح عند البعض سبباً في عدم المشاركة او التواجد في المنتدى؟



*بان سرعة المنتدى باعتقادي مش هتكون سبب في ان الاعضاء متشاركش *

*وان السبب في عدم المشاركه او التواجد ممكن يكون اله اسباب مختلفه بس الاكيد مش سرعة المنتدى او بطئو*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لكن انا كلامي كان رد على سؤال الاستاذ روك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





انا فاهم ان كلامك كان رد على سؤال روك

ولكن فعلا البطء سبب كبيير فى عدم المشاركه او التواجد يعنى مثلا الاستاذ علاء كامل قال ان قعد 3 ايام متواصله المنتدى مش بيفتح معاه فده اكيد كان سببه حاجه ملهاش دعوه بسرعة النت لان النت كان شغال فى مواقع تانيه كويس جدا


----------



## besm alslib (19 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> انا فاهم ان كلامك كان رد على سؤال روك
> 
> ولكن فعلا البطء سبب كبيير فى عدم المشاركه او التواجد يعنى مثلا الاستاذ علاء كامل قال ان قعد 3 ايام متواصله المنتدى مش بيفتح معاه فده اكيد كان سببه حاجه ملهاش دعوه بسرعة النت لان النت كان شغال فى مواقع تانيه كويس جدا



*بصراحه مش عارفه فهسكت لان اكيد انتو ادرى مني بظروف النت والتصفح عندكم *​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2010)

المنتدى بطىء وبيهنج بصفة عامة خلال الشهر 

فى الظهر والفجر بيبقى بطىء جدا


----------



## govany shenoda (19 أغسطس 2010)

السرعه مش المشكله انا بياخد معي ثانيتين
عشان انا عندي سرعه النت 16 م   بس المشكله هي 
ظهور صفحة عدم الاتصال كتير يتظهر والمنتدي مش بيفتح​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 أغسطس 2010)

طيب يجماعه واليومين اللى فاتو دول

يعنى امبارح وانهرده واول امبارح ؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> المنتدى بطىء وبيهنج بصفة عامة خلال الشهر
> 
> فى الظهر والفجر بيبقى بطىء جدا





govany shenoda قال:


> السرعه مش المشكله انا بياخد معي ثانيتين
> عشان انا عندي سرعه النت 16 م   بس المشكله هي
> ظهور صفحة عدم الاتصال كتير يتظهر والمنتدي مش بيفتح​




هل تكرر هذه المشاكل في اليومين الأخيرين؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدي عندي كويس وسريع اليومين دول
أفضل من الايام اللي فاتت
والتصفح بين الاقسام سريع وتمام​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2010)

My Rock قال:


> هل تكرر هذه المشاكل في اليومين الأخيرين؟




:download:

امبارح والنهاردة سرعة التصفح احسن كتير 
لكن 
تحميل الصور على مركز الكنيسة لا يزال بطى


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدى تصفحه متوسط
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 أغسطس 2010)

المنتدي عندي بقى سريع اليومين دول 

أفضل من قبل سابق مرسى يا زعيم على تعبك ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

الان 
السبت 21 اغسطس 2010
الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت القاهرة 
المنتدى بطى عندى وبيهنج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> الان
> السبت 21 اغسطس 2010
> الساعة 3 فجرا بتوقيت القاهرة
> المنتدى بطى عندى وبيهنج





*شغال ميه ميه معايا 
التصفح سريع وكله تمام
ممكن يكون العيب من النت عندك
جربي موقع اخر يكون تقيل وشوفي الفرق
لو برضه بطيء يبقي عيب نت عندك​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا*
* وياريت يبقى كده فى كل جزئيه فى المنتدى مش السرعة وبس*
*النهاردة التصفح سريع نسبيا بس من فترة كان فى حدود المتوسط*


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2010)

لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟


 
مينفعش تقل المدة عن ال 24 ساعة يا زلمة او حتي الصفحة الرئيسية تبقي شغالة ؟

لاننا بجد هنفتقده في الوقت ده 

بس اعتقد انه هيبقي افضل في ظل الزيادات المستمرة لاعداد الاعضاء

وربنا يبارك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟




*24 ساعه كتير جداا طبعا
خصوصا كل وقتي ع المنتدي
لكن طبعا انتي شايف وتعرف اكتر مني
وللي في مصلحه المنتدي يتعمل
ربنا معاك ويقويك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أغسطس 2010)

فكرة كويسة جدا يازعيم
وفوايدها كتييرة
بس ياريت لو فعلا تقل المدة شوية​


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2010)

*24** ساعة مدة مش كبيرة لنقل سيرفر زى سيرفرنا 
اعتقد الخطوة دى مهمه  ياروك فى الوقت الحالى 
ياريت كمان لو تكمل جميلك باخر التحديثات 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟


 
:download:

بسم الصليب على المنتدى 
اعضاءة فى ازدياد 

من وجهة نظرى 
اقفلة 24 ساعة وانقل لسيرفر بضعف المواصفات


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدى معقول جداا عندى​*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟



*يا ربي 24 ساااااااااعة كتير !!
انا اذا مضى ساعتين من دون ما ادخل المنتدى و اتطمن على الاحوال بنجن و بهلوس :t30: 

هو ما فيش غير الخيارين دول ... طيب استعين بصديق :t9: ​**
بس خلاص ممكن نتحمل و انا مع اغلاقه لتحسينه للافضل 
بس يا ريت لو المدة اقصر يعني 12 ساعة 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيم ​ *


----------



## govany shenoda (23 أغسطس 2010)

المده كبيره اوي ممكن تقل؟
بس لو فيه مصلحه للمنتدي
ربنا يقويك ويكون معاك
بس متتاخرش علينا​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟




*ياريت و أهو يبقى تظبيط بالمره*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

*بما انه هيبقا للاحسن وضعف المواصفات يبقا 
ننقل للسيرفر التانى 
​*


----------



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد اللى فيه الصالح هو اللى يتعمل 
رغم ان 24 ساعة كتيييييييييييير اوى و كمان انا مش عندى مشاكل فى السرعة بالعكس المنتدى سريع جداااااااا ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 أغسطس 2010)

انا مع التحديث أخي الحبيب

وليكن بركة...


----------



## جيلان (23 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟



المنتدى سريع وكله تمام
بس اكتر ميزة عجبانى ان المنتدى هيوصل للناس الى محجوب من عندها
لكن عموما فالمنتدى شغال تمام
محبتش اقول اوكى وخلاص و فكرت تقديرا لتعبك فى النقل روك
ربنا يعينك


----------



## apostle.paul (23 أغسطس 2010)

*لو 24 ساعة ماشى والسرعة تبقى افضل وماله كله للمصلحة العامة المدة مش كبيرة
*


----------



## dodoz (23 أغسطس 2010)

_انا المنتدى عندى شغااااال كويس _
_بس لا مانع من نقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد واحسن _
_بس ياريت  فعلا لو تقل المدة 24 ساعة_
_عشاان هتكوون صعبة  قووى_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2010)

*انا عندي بيبقى متوسط وساعات بطيئ اوي
وقليل اوي لما يبقى سريع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## antonius (23 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> لو خيرناكم بين غلق المنتدى لمدة 24 ساعة للنقل الى سيرفر بضعف مواصفات الحالي و بين البقاء على الحالي، فماذا ستختارون؟


 غلق المنتدى ل24 ساعة....احسن للكل على المدى البعيد...مو لو موموو؟
بس اني معلية مو بعدين تذبوهة براسي


----------



## grges monir (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هولازم يتقفل 24 ساعة عشان يحصل نقل ؟؟
المهم لوحصل كدة لازم نعرف هايكون من امتى لامتى بالظبط
ولو خصل تاخير شوية مثلا خارج عن الارادة مثلا هانعرف ازاى عشان منقلقش*


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد يا روك هيكون صعب علينا اوى

لكن فى انت شايفه فى مصلحه المنتدى اعمله 

بس ياريت نعرف قبل غلقه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يدبر الصالح

واكيد مدام في مصلحه المنتدي
محدش هايعترض

رغم ان 24 ساعه كتير جدااااااااااااا


يس نستحمل شويه
وكله للخير


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (23 أغسطس 2010)

نتحمل 24 ساعة ويبقى السرعة اعلى 

بس يا ريت يكون فيه تنبيه بتحديد اليوم ​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> مينفعش تقل المدة عن ال 24 ساعة يا زلمة او حتي الصفحة الرئيسية تبقي شغالة ؟
> 
> لاننا بجد هنفتقده في الوقت ده
> 
> ...



مدة ال 24 تعتمد على شركة الأنترنت و سرعة تحديثها لعناوين السيرفرات الخاصة بالمواقع. الأغلبية تُحدث كل 6 الى 12 ساعة.

عند الإنتقال للسيرفر الجديد سيكون المنتدى مفتوح على السيرفر الجديد و مُغلق على السيرفر القديم، فعندما تُحدث شركة الأنترنت عنوان السيرفر الخاص بموقع منتدى الكنيسة سيكون بإستطاعتك المشاركة في المنتدى على السيرفر الجديد.


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2010)

antonius قال:


> غلق المنتدى ل24 ساعة....احسن للكل على المدى البعيد...مو لو موموو؟
> بس اني معلية مو بعدين تذبوهة براسي



أحسن للكل حالياً و على المدى البعيد
لا تخاف عندك واسطة قوية ماحد يذبها براسك :t30:


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هولازم يتقفل 24 ساعة عشان يحصل نقل ؟؟
> المهم لوحصل كدة لازم نعرف هايكون من امتى لامتى بالظبط
> ولو خصل تاخير شوية مثلا خارج عن الارادة مثلا هانعرف ازاى عشان منقلقش*



مثل ما وضحت، الوقت يعتمد على شركة الأنترنت، لكن أغلب الأحيان يأخذ 24 ساعة كحد أقصى.

طبعاً اذا قررنا الإنتقال هذا الشهر، سنضع الوقت و التاريخ بصورة مسبقة.


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاك يا روك
ويعمل الصالح لمجد اسمه


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2010)

ما أخبار سرعة التصفح؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا لسه زي ماهو متوسط بس بقاله يومين تقيل
رغم ان اي موقع تاني شغال كويس جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا لسه زي ماهو متوسط بس بقاله يومين تقيل
> رغم ان اي موقع تاني شغال كويس جدا



*بالظبط كده 
عندي نفس المشكل

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2010)

*عندي تمام جدا*
*بس ساعات بيقف*
*بس بتكون وقتها قليل مثلا 30 ثانية*
*ويرجع يشتغل تاني*​


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2010)

بما أن المشاكل مُستمر عند البعض، سنقوم بالتحضير للإنتقال لسيرفر جديد في فجر يوم 1 او 2 من الشهر القادم
المزيد من التفاصيل سنُعلن عنها في منبر الإعلانات.


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاك ويدبر الصالح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*شغال معايا كويس وسريع النهرده
لكن امبارح كان بطيئ شويه
وسرعه التصفح كويسه وسريعه​*


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2010)

*المنتدى بقالو فترة كل شوية بيفصل !!*


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> *المنتدى بقالو فترة كل شوية بيفصل !!*



عن قريب سيكون هناك حل للمشكلة


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2010)

الإنتقال للسيرفر الجديد


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ما أخبار سرعة التصفح على السيرفر الجديد؟
الأعضاء الذي كان التصفح عندهم متوسط و بطيئ، هل هناك تحسن؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> ما أخبار سرعة التصفح على السيرفر الجديد؟
> الأعضاء الذي كان التصفح عندهم متوسط و بطيئ، هل هناك تحسن؟



*التصفح دلوقتى حلو جدا​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> ما أخبار سرعة التصفح على السيرفر الجديد؟
> الأعضاء الذي كان التصفح عندهم متوسط و بطيئ، هل هناك تحسن؟


*
كله تمام يا زعيم  
يعطيك العافية ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> ما أخبار سرعة التصفح على السيرفر الجديد؟
> الأعضاء الذي كان التصفح عندهم متوسط و بطيئ، هل هناك تحسن؟




بسم الصليب جميل جدااااااااااااا ياروك
يسوع يعوض تعبك محبتك
ويبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*التصفح عندي كويس يا روك
لكن بتقابلني مشاكل كتيره
لما افتح المنتدي ع اي موقع يقع بعد فتره
ويشتغل علي موقع اخر ويقع تاني ويشتغل ع الاولاني
والموقع الرئيسي arabchurch مش شغال معايا لسه
من امبارح بليل وانا مش عارف ادخل المنتدي 
هل ده عيب من الشركه اللي انا فيها وهي دي لنك
ولا عيب من المنتدي​*


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> ما أخبار سرعة التصفح على السيرفر الجديد؟
> الأعضاء الذي كان التصفح عندهم متوسط و بطيئ، هل هناك تحسن؟


 

*السرعة رائعة الآن *

*يارب إحفظ لنا السرفر الجديد *

*شكرًا روك على تعبك ربنا يباركك *


----------



## besm alslib (3 سبتمبر 2010)

* مبارح انا ما كان بيفتح عندي الا الروابط المساعده 

بس اليوم  ما شاء الله السرعه كتير منيحه صايره


يعطيكم العافيه وان شاء الله دايما من افضل لافضل
*​


----------



## My Rock (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ما أخبار سرعة التصفح معكم يا احبة؟


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*انهارده كويس احسن من امبارح
*​


----------

